# DWA nile crocodiles and american alligator pics



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

few pics of them on my travels today.
PLEASE NOTE: they are taken at "THE REPTILE RESERVE" (coldblooded) rainham. hope they don't mind me posting. stunning enclosures was very pleased to find them in such large pools so on. son loved it shame we didn't stay long.

sadly the only 1 i could get of the 3 nile crocs as camera wouldn't focus on them so far away with misty glass, but the enclosure was huge:2thumb: 








sorry about pic best shot i got in the water camera wouldn't focus on it but its a really stunner








nice and relaxed this one








look at this beast :2thumb:








this one is in quarantine it said due to move to the reserve soon


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I love how primeval and dinosaur they look....
Brings out the 5 year old kid in me....

Fantastic pics :2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

That one in "qurantine" was at the reserve befor wasent it? they deffently had 1 or 2 less gators on my last visit!

Looking forward to seeing there new place, just hope its a bit more pic friendly..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> That one in "qurantine" was at the reserve befor wasent it? they deffently had 1 or 2 less gators on my last visit!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing there new place, just hope its a bit more pic friendly..


sorry i have no idea as its first time i been to the reserve. and i hope its more pic friendly too but all my pics but the crocs seem to come out ok. can't wait for it enclosures were good sizes already so can't wait to see " the next step"


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> sorry i have no idea as its first time i been to the reserve. and i hope its more pic friendly too but all my pics but the crocs seem to come out ok. can't wait for it enclosures were good sizes already so can't wait to see " the next step"


Between the nile and the gator they used to have a second fence up with gators in. was to tight though so glad they changed it. Ive got some good pics in there but lighting is deffently a issue at times..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

found 1 more of the niles


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice pics mate, mine are from ye crocodile sanctuary Mombassa, Kenya
































Forest cobra








Puff adder


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

And a beautiful green mamba


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

that mambas awesome its almost luminous in colour


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing pics mate. 

Can anyone remember the name of that Crocodile zoo/sanctuary in France? That was on TV with Shaun Foggett where he went to pick up those niles for 'Crocodiles of the World'?

I think it was in France anyways :blush:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Amazing pics mate.
> 
> Can anyone remember the name of that Crocodile zoo/sanctuary in France? That was on TV with Shaun Foggett where he went to pick up those niles for 'Crocodiles of the World'?
> 
> I think it was in France anyways :blush:


i think its Home - La ferme aux crocodiles


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

nice pics mate : victory:






blood and guts said:


> That one in "qurantine" was at the reserve befor wasent it? they deffently had 1 or 2 less gators on my last visit!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing there new place, just hope its a bit more pic friendly..



nah that female pictured who is waiting to go to the new place is a small female that we have grown up, she wont go to the old reserve, but will go straigh to the new one. the female that used to be at the reserve but is now at the shop is in the bigger tank in the shop opposite her. she didn't get on with the other pair, so was moved back, she will be going to the new place and being paired up aswell. 

Oh and the new place will allow for some better photo taking opportunities :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some more pics of them


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> nice pics mate : victory:
> Oh and the new place will allow for some better photo taking opportunities :whistling2:


any idea when it be open yet?


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Not the best photos but these are from a crododile park in Gran Canaria, Hopefully going back this year.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

kemist said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Not the best photos but these are from a crododile park in Gran Canaria, Hopefully going back this year.


Went there a good few years back, wasent impressed with the chimps and tigers there. Hope its improved a lot across the board.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> any idea when it be open yet?


I was down there the other day, has come along loads, its getting there, not long now.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

blood and guts said:


> Went there a good few years back, wasent impressed with the chimps and tigers there. Hope its improved a lot across the board.


Don't remember tigers there, It wasn't the best place we've been if i'm honest but not the worst either.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

base said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


where were these taken?


----------



## Ayres (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome pics, ill dig some out later from kayaking in uganda.
such an impressive animal.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

That reserve in rainham burnt down. Had some amazing reptiles. Shame some large snakes amd some lizards died. Hope the breeding room ends up all ok


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Irishjack1992 said:


> That reserve in rainham burnt down. Had some amazing reptiles. Shame some large snakes amd some lizards died. Hope the breeding room ends up all ok


Only a few smaller bits died , none of the larger stuff. Most stuff was ok and they got lucky. They just have to crack on an build the new place now :2thumb:


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahhhh fair enough. A guy in cold blooded said some big ones did :/ that reserves moving to basildon


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Irishjack1992 said:


> Ahhhh fair enough. A guy in cold blooded said some big ones did :/ that reserves moving to basildon


None of the large snakes died, did lose a younger retic, and we did lose one of the big rhino iggys, but loss wise we didn't lose much at all, which was lucky. And the new reserve is in upminster : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> None of the large snakes died, did lose a younger retic, and we did lose one of the big rhino iggys, but loss wise we didn't lose much at all, which was lucky. And the new reserve is in upminster : victory:


All we need is a date it opens? and address :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> All we need is a date it opens? and address :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


That is still a work in progress on when it will be open lol


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the croc pictures! I dug this one out. Taken in 2005 at lake malawi, I pulled this little snapper out of the pond behind in the picture. Im presuming it's a nile but im not sure.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just to add to the wild crocs....

Zuari River, India. 18ft wild mugger :2thumb:










And a nice spectacled cobra..


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was told it's basildon :/ well I hope everything's ok. And that picture above of the spectacled cobra that person has courage holding it. Love Cobras


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Could never have one of these, I'd be too tempted to hug it


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a website for The Reptile Reserve? I'd quite like to go.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Is there a website for The Reptile Reserve? I'd quite like to go.


no at least not yet there is not.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Meant to say earlier - congrats on getting the DWA Licence!

Have followed your posts with great interest :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

fardilis said:


> Is there a website for The Reptile Reserve? I'd quite like to go.


The new place wont be open for a while, when it does open, we may do a website for it then.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

old thread but thought best to post these few pics here of 2 nile crocs i see today:


----------

